# FAF's World of Text



## Chaosmasterdelta (Jul 4, 2022)

Here is a blank wall where you can write stuff anonymously (such as saying something that you wouldn't be comfortable saying otherwise, or just to have random fun).

(Link removed because of hurtful vandalism)

Click anywhere on the wall and start typing.


----------



## Mambi (Jul 4, 2022)

But...that's what I do *here! *_<giggle>_


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 4, 2022)

I hope mine saved cause I'm not writing it twice


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jul 4, 2022)

i already know what i'm doing.>:3


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Jul 4, 2022)

Omg I saw something being typed in real time. I didn't know that could happen.


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jul 4, 2022)

Chaosmasterdelta said:


> Omg I saw something being typed in real time. I didn't know that could happen.


*WITCHCRAFT!*


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jul 4, 2022)

this wall thing is fun. i'm used to just saying random shit but now EVERYONE get's to see my random shit.XD

now i'm tempted to just start light RPing on it and see what happens.<_< >_>


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## Fcomega121 (Jul 5, 2022)

Omg this is so fun hahaha

I've been diving here for a while lol
I love the concept!
I wonder who will find my anonymous creation/s first? >=3c

(The only thing is that it works slow on my phone though owo)


----------



## Guifrog (Jul 5, 2022)

Fcomega121 said:


> Omg this is so fun hahaha
> 
> I've been diving here for a while lol
> I love the concept!
> ...






This sounds very FCtastic :9


----------



## ben909 (Jul 5, 2022)

has hidden a yogurt, see if anyone finds it


----------



## Fcomega121 (Jul 5, 2022)

Guifrog said:


> View attachment 134934
> This sounds very FCtastic :9


Aww Quackabilly was found! :9

Hehehe you're right friendo! This is pretty FCtastic! I made this one and some other hidden ones hehe


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Jul 7, 2022)

Maybe one of the mods can pin this thread for easy access to the wall.


----------



## ben909 (Jul 10, 2022)

so whos ghost leviathan did i attempt to tf?


----------



## Fcomega121 (Jul 11, 2022)

ben909 said:


> View attachment 135260
> so whos ghost leviathan did i attempt to tf?


Ooooh!! You found my ghost leviathan!!!

Great job to have found them up!! Way up in the board!


----------



## ben909 (Jul 11, 2022)

Fcomega121 said:


> Ooooh!! You found my ghost leviathan!!!
> 
> Great job to have found them up!! Way up in the board!


"it was way to close for the edge of the map"


----------



## Fcomega121 (Jul 11, 2022)

ben909 said:


> "it was way to close for the edge of the map"


Hehehe maybe I needed to go further up hehe

I wanted it to be easy to find though~

Theres a reaper leviathan way upper, to the right side though


----------



## Guifrog (Jul 11, 2022)

I found a party! WITH MOSQUITOS APLENTY!!


----------



## ben909 (Jul 11, 2022)

Fcomega121 said:


> Hehehe maybe I needed to go further up hehe
> 
> I wanted it to be easy to find though~
> 
> Theres a reaper leviathan way upper, to the right side though


i found its roar but not it


----------



## Fcomega121 (Jul 11, 2022)

ben909 said:


> i found its roar but not it


that's the most terrifying fact!
you can hear it! but you can't see it coming! 

(I'd had liked to see a text art there as well tbh)


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Jul 13, 2022)

Who wants to help make a town at (X: 12, Y: -37)?


----------



## ben909 (Jul 13, 2022)

Chaosmasterdelta said:


> Who wants to help make a town at (X: 12, Y: -37)?


i built a wind turbine


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Jul 15, 2022)

ben909 said:


> i built a wind turbine


I made a bridge.


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Jul 19, 2022)

Are things still being added to the wall?


----------



## ben909 (Jul 19, 2022)

Chaosmasterdelta said:


> Are things still being added to the wall?


one or 2
owo faces a day or so...


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Jul 19, 2022)

ben909 said:


> one or 2
> owo faces a day or so...


Maybe it's because the starting area is all taken up and no one wants to bother taking the time to move to a blank area?


----------



## ben909 (Jul 19, 2022)

Chaosmasterdelta said:


> Maybe it's because the starting area is all taken up and no one wants to bother taking the time to move to a blank area?


possibly


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Jul 19, 2022)

ben909 said:


> possibly


There should be an easier way to move around.


----------



## ben909 (Jul 19, 2022)

can someone repair the ducks i accendly went to far typing something)


----------



## Fcomega121 (Jul 19, 2022)

ben909 said:


> can someone repair the ducks i accendly went to far typing something)


I gotta use the DUCK tape now....
don't worry! it would be pretty Quack to fix!


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jul 19, 2022)

ben909 said:


> can someone repair the ducks i accendly went to far typing something)



Ah! My ducks!

Actually, they look okay.


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Aug 8, 2022)

Bump because this is too good to die


----------



## ben909 (Aug 8, 2022)

helpful bump aa it just left my frequent links


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Aug 8, 2022)

Just asked flamingo about pinning this thread so bumps won't be needed.


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Aug 10, 2022)

Apparently, only threads made by staff are allowed to be pinned.


----------



## ben909 (Sep 6, 2022)

"bumpity"
(has anything happened here?)


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Sep 7, 2022)

ben909 said:


> "bumpity"
> (has anything happened here?)


I sometimes add stuff to the wall, but I haven't noticed anything new when I do.


----------



## ben909 (Sep 7, 2022)

ands a note about the hat house being still protected by the shields


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Oct 13, 2022)

I was asked to delete the wall because of hurtful vandalism. I'm not sure how to do that, but I can delete the link.

I'm sorry for those who just wanted to have innocent fun.


----------



## ben909 (Oct 13, 2022)

lasted way longer then i expected


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Oct 13, 2022)

You expected this?


----------



## ben909 (Oct 13, 2022)

Chaosmasterdelta said:


> You expected this?


no unmoderated place will last forever without this happening, a single user could do anything to the page for whatever reason they wanted,  it was going to happen at some point

its more a pessimistism thing


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Oct 13, 2022)

I wonder if it can be set up so that only certain people can use a wall.


----------

